# outsider vs void dragon vs nightbringer



## divineshadow (Oct 23, 2008)

whos the strongest c'tan?


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i say c'tan sadly that all i know. even though i am a huge 40k fan and know lots about fluff never headr much about the others


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

i'd say the void dragon


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

same as above


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Really? youd think someone called the outsider could kick ass


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

um void dragon... or outsider, one who is a mythical beast of the great nothingness or a guy who doesnt fit in...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

But if you read the Necron Codex....

It tells you the Nightbringer is the Strongest!! GAH!!!
How many version of this thread will have to have the holy light of truth brought to them


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

How can people say that any C'tan other than the Nightbringer is the strongest when ALL fluff states that the Nightbringer is the strongest of all the C'tan ever.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

darklove said:


> How can people say that any C'tan other than the Nightbringer is the strongest when ALL fluff states that the Nightbringer is the strongest of all the C'tan ever.


I feel like I'm going insane :crazy:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

There should be a side poll to this one:

'3 is an odd number. 
2 and 4 are even numbers.
Of the number 2,3 and 4; which is the odd number?'

60% of people answer with: 4!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fucking retarded poll. 

Closed.

Having a poll block on the main page side column doesn't give you course to post the first pathetic question that pops into your skull.


----------

